# Gun Manufacturers Near You



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Just curious who has what in their neck of the woods. I got to thinking the other day that within a 10 to 30 minute drive, I have Armalite, Rock River, LMT and Les Baer within close proximity to me. And PMC has an office in Cedar Rapids about an hour away. I'm hoping Armalite, Rock River and LMT all jump across the river out of Illinois like Les Baer did and say "screw you" to Illinois. Still haven't figured out why they stay in that communist state. Anyway, just curious what mfg's others have near them.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm about a half hour from the FN Manufacturing Plant on Clemson Road in Columbia, SC ... where they make all of the M4s for our troops, along with some 240s, Model 70s, etc.

Plus I am a half hour from Palmetto State Armory where the guys are now assembling their own AR configs, have millions of rounds of ammo in their warehouse, and enough other guns and ammo of various calibers and platforms. They have really built an incredible operation since the days of working out of their garage and meeting me at the Piggly Wiggly over near the Pomaria exit off I-26 so I could pick up my orders and not have to pay shipping.

Good guys.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

I've recently started buying ammo and accessories from Palmetto. I need to jump on there and see if I can get an LPK and an extra BCG if they aren't all out of stock. Man I wish I had their store near me. Too bad they are a days drive away. As for FN, awesome. Would love to own one someday. AFAIK, they are the only other "true" mil-spec manufacturer, besides Colt.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Glock is made in my back yard. Literally.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> I'm hoping Armalite, Rock River and LMT all jump across the river out of Illinois like Les Baer did and say "screw you" to Illinois. Still haven't figured out why they stay in that communist state.


Ah it seems like you still dont understand how capitalism works 

When something is made in a place where it is not allow then it will be good business. It will take a few semester of business classes at some university to explain this to you.

But one of the best example is Jack Daniel, they are produced in a dry county.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Im in CA, no gun manufacturers are here.OK, there are some, but not many.


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

armyguy said:


> Ah it seems like you still dont understand how capitalism works
> 
> When something is made in a place where it is not allow then it will be good business. It will take a few semester of business classes at some university to explain this to you.
> 
> But one of the best example is Jack Daniel, they are produced in a dry county.


Lol, funny you should mention this. I recently started back at college to finish my business degree.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> Lol, funny you should mention this. I recently started back at college to finish my business degree.


There you go.


----------



## kansasredneck (Dec 22, 2012)

Haven't kept track of what manufactureres are in my neck of the plains, but RAM ammo is just down the road a spell. They are a loader, and hit all the regional gun shows.


----------



## Batman (Dec 22, 2012)

yzingerr said:


> Im in CA....there are some, but not many.


There are??? Who? Where?


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

trainershawn said:


> I've recently started buying ammo and accessories from Palmetto. I need to jump on there and see if I can get an LPK and an extra BCG if they aren't all out of stock. Man I wish I had their store near me. Too bad they are a days drive away. As for FN, awesome. Would love to own one someday. AFAIK, they are the only other "true" mil-spec manufacturer, besides Colt.


The FN plant here is actually producing the Colts under a Colt contract. When they leave-out they have the Colt stamp accompanied by "Manufactured by FN USA in Columbia, SC."

Yeah, having PSA here is the bomb. All the credit goes to them, started by an academia if you can believe it - he is a professor of Economics over at The University of South Carolina - one of the rare truly Conservative academia you will ever meet ... although USC is a largely Conservative University for the most part.

Within two blocks of PSA's brick and mortar storefront we've also got Sportsman's Warehouse which is another incredible outlet. And right down I-26 from there is Dick's Sporting Goods which will hopefully go out of business after what they've done.

Another couple of miles down I-26 we have *Ellett Brothers (MASH HERE)*, which supplies guns and ammo to the entire country as a middle man. I've actually been in their warehouse before, when I was a kid growing up just down the road from Chapin, and they probably have one of the largest, if not the largest, inventory of guns and ammo in their warehouse in the entire country.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Batman said:


> There are??? Who? Where?


The only one that i know of crazy enough to be here is FMK in S.CA


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

yzingerr said:


> The only one that i know of crazy enough to be here is FMK in S.CA


You mean Davis and Lorcin is not in business anymore in Cali? j/k


----------

